# 1680x1050 screen resolution issues

## raulpober

Hello, I recently purchased a Hannspree HF229 22" monitor which has 1680x1050 native resolution. I have spent quite a bit of time trying to set modelines in xorg.conf to get the 1680x1050 resolution. I found that the monitor simply wont do that resolution at 60Hz. However it will do it at sub-60 Hz, typically around 57.7 Hz. 

My problem is that I can only get this resolution by selecting it in kde (or gnome). My attempts to define the resolution and refresh rate in xorg.conf all have failed. Could some help me understand what kde is doing when it sets the resolution and how to apply that in xorg.conf?

Thanks!

Relevant bits from xorg.conf:

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Hannspree"

        HorizSync 30 - 82

        VertRefresh 50 - 75

        Option "DPMS" "true"

        Option "NoDDC" "true"

        #Modeline "1680x1050"  146.2  1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089  +HSync -Vsync

        # 1680x1050 @ 55.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 59.62 kHz; pclk: 133.55 MHz

        #Modeline "1680x1050_55.00"  133.55  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1084  -HSync +Vsync

        #Modeline "1400x1050"   122.0  1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +Hsync +Vsync

        # 1680x1050 @ 57.80 Hz (GTF) hsync: 62.77 kHz; pclk: 140.61 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085 -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "card0"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "card0"

    Monitor     "Hannspree"

    DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

```

----------

## darkscreamer

I have a 1680x1050 monitor and this is the screen section of my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "1680x1050"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "1680x1050"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "1680x1050"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Works perfectly.

----------

## raulpober

I started with something similar to that. When I did that, the xserver starts just fine with no errors in the log file, but the display fills only 3/4 of the monitor screen (it looks like 1680x1050 squished into 1400x1050) and the monitor thinks it's in 1400x1050 resolution. Changing the vertical sync seemed to fix that, but I can only get it to work through kde and not by changing the settings in xorg.conf.

----------

## Drone1

Please post your X log for the way you have it set up, and then under darkscreamer's settings.

I'm wondering if X is successfully reading the monitors EDID information.

I'm using this modeline for my 22 in Planar's, which you have first but commented out, and without +Hsync -Vsync.

```
ModeLine     "1680x1050" 146.2 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089
```

----------

## energyman76b

use edid, and don't use modelines.

edit, my monitor section:

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

my screen section:

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

which gives me 1680x1050 AND all other supported resolutions.

----------

## raulpober

(Edit: The respective xorg log files are shown in subsequent posts)

X seems to be getting the EDID information fine, and from the log file is selecting the proper resolution:

```

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (480, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (88, 142)

```

The problem is the output which I have taken a screeshot of: http://pldr.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/IMG_2119_s.JPG

If I change the refresh from 60 to 55 Hz in kde, then the output fills the monitor screen.Last edited by raulpober on Fri Nov 07, 2008 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

please post your complete xorg.conf. Also grep for the wrong resolution in /etc and your kde directory ~/.kdeXY

----------

## raulpober

energyman76b, I agree, EDID seems to work fine and gives X the proper information for the monitor. However I'm thinking that there is some problem which prevents the monitor from operating at 60Hz. Perhaps it is an issue with the monitor, defect or cheap hardware?

----------

## raulpober

Here is the complete log using my xorg.conf:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux flotsam 2.6.24-zen3 #1 SMP Thu Feb 21 17:38:32 PST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 15 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri Nov  7 14:04:38 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Hannspree"

(**) |   |-->Device "card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2772 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2776 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,27de card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,5044 card 1002,0029 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:02:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1385,311a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/19, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfeac0000/18, I/O @ 0xe898/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb80000/19

(--) PCI: (4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xfe5fc000/14, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xfe600000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 945G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [40] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen 1" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEB00000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Hannspree

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(**) intel(0): Option "NoDDC" "true"

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x65.0  175.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (81.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"x57.7  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085 -hsync +vsync (62.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1600x1024"x60.0  106.91  1600 1620 1640 1670  1024 1027 1030 1067 -hsync -vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x74.8  155.80  1400 1464 1784 1912  1050 1052 1064 1090 +hsync +vsync (81.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x768"x54.8   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync (44.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1152x768

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [44] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 746496 total, 11479 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2940068 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: glx not loaded

(II) intel(0): Allocating 6249 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x        bf820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        bf832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x03484fff: front buffer (53524 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x03485000-0x03494fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x03485000 (pgoffset 13445)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 304 x 203

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## raulpober

And the complete log using darkscreamer's screen section

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux flotsam 2.6.24-zen3 #1 SMP Thu Feb 21 17:38:32 PST 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 15 June 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Fri Nov  7 14:09:05 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Hannspree"

(**) |   |-->Device "card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 8

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2772 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2776 card 1028,01ad rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1e:2: chip 8086,27de card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 14e4,1677 card 1028,01ad rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 1002,5044 card 1002,0029 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:02:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1385,311a rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe700000 - 0xfe7fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe6fffff (0x200000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb00000/19, 0xe0000000/28, 0xfeac0000/18, I/O @ 0xe898/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfeb80000/19

(--) PCI: (4:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PD/PRO TMDS rev 0, Mem @ 0xf0000000/26, 0xfe5fc000/14, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xfe600000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [2] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset 945G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [37] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [40] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945G

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "945G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEB00000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

   for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Hannspree

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: HSD  Model: 18b2  Serial#: 16843009

(II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 19

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 48  vert.: 30

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.644 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.286 greenY: 0.605

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.076   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

(II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) intel(0): #4: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  480 x 270 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Serial No: 819UHM03A5353

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: HF229

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff002264b21801010101

(II) intel(0):    1312010368301e782ad425a455499b27

(II) intel(0):    135054bfef80950f950081808140714f

(II) intel(0):    01010101010121399030621a274068b0

(II) intel(0):    3600e00e1100001c000000ff00383139

(II) intel(0):    55484d30334135333533000000fd0032

(II) intel(0):    4b1e520f000a202020202020000000fc

(II) intel(0):    0048463232390a202020202020200055

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 6322

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync (65.3 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x75.0  136.75  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 903 909 942 -hsync +vsync (70.6 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1440x900"x59.9  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync (55.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x75.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1680x1050

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (480, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (88, 142)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe5fbf00 - 0xfe5fbfff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe8f0000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeabf900 - 0xfeabf9ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeabfa00 - 0xfeabfbff (0x200) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xffa80800 - 0xffa80bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfeb80000 - 0xfebfffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfe500000 - 0xfe51ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe5fc000 - 0xfe5fffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e8a0 - 0x0000e8bf (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000feaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x000003f4 - 0x000003f4 (0x1) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000e8c0 - 0x0000e8ff (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000e898 - 0x0000e89f (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [44] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 746496 total, 11479 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 2940068 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(EE) intel(0): [dri] I830CheckDRIAvailable failed: glx not loaded

(II) intel(0): Allocating 6249 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x        bf820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x        bf832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x03484fff: front buffer (53524 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x03485000-0x03494fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x03485000 (pgoffset 13445)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Disabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 480 x 270

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

----------

## energyman76b

I asked for your xorg.conf  :Smile: 

and yes, from the log it looks like the monitor can't do 1680x1050@60. Is there a way to connect it via dvi?

(btw, I would bring it back - a monitor not doing 60Hz is.. instant fail).

edit: with darscreamer's the log looks ok. So PLEASE post your own xorg.conf!

----------

## raulpober

oops, my mistake. Below is my full xorg.conf

I was thinking about taking it back for an exchange, but it was so cheap ($199) that I didn't want to go to the effort just to have the same problem again, or buy a more expensive monitor.

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.47 -45 

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 56-60

    Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "ViewSonic"

   HorizSync 30 - 90 

   VertRefresh 50-80

   Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Hannspree"

   HorizSync 30 - 82 

   VertRefresh 50 - 75 

   Option "DPMS" "true"

   Option "NoDDC" "true"

   #Modeline "1680x1050"  146.2  1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089  +HSync -Vsync

     # 1680x1050 @ 55.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 59.62 kHz; pclk: 133.55 MHz

     #Modeline "1680x1050_55.00"  133.55  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1084  -HSync +Vsync

   #DisplaySize 480 270

   #Modeline "1400x1050"   122.0  1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1052 1064 1082 +Hsync +Vsync

     # 1680x1050 @ 57.80 Hz (GTF) hsync: 62.77 kHz; pclk: 140.61 MHz

     Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "card0"

    Driver      "i810"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "card0"

    Monitor     "Hannspree"

    DefaultDepth 24

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## energyman76b

yeah, remove this garbage:

Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085  -HSync +Vsync 

really, no modelines! If edid is working, modelines are ALWAYS wrong.

and remove this:

  HorizSync 30 - 90 

    VertRefresh 50-80 

and clean away all the rest of the crap still there. This xorg-config default configs give me a headache.

remove that 'omit dga' stuff. Remove everything you don't need.

Your 'modules' section could look like this:

Section "Module"

EndSection

fontpath? you can remove them all.

remove the vga-driver crap still lingering.

a xorg.conf can look like this:

Section "ServerLayout"           

        Identifier     "Layout0" 

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard" 

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"     

EndSection                                        

#Section "Files"

#       RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

#EndSection                              

Section "Module"

        Load  "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Name" "Logitech, Inc. MX610 Laser Cordless Mouse"

        Option      "evBits" "+1-2"

        Option      "keyBits" "~272-287"

        Option      "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "evdev"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

#        Option "EnablePageFlip" "on"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

(for ati, as intel user just replace the stuff). And it works perfectly fine. Because most modules are loaded anyway and X can figure out resolutions by itself.

----------

## raulpober

Great points! I trimmed it down a bit, but I still get the squished screen output. One other question. Is there a way to force X to use less than 60 Hz and also 1680x1050?

```

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Hannspree"

   Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "intel945G"

    Driver      "i810"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "intel945G"

    Monitor     "Hannspree"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

       Viewport 0 0

       Depth 24

    EndSubSection 

EndSection

```

----------

## energyman76b

yes, it is, with the 

#    HorizSync    

#    VertRefresh  

options, but - it is the wrong choice. Let us try to find out where it is going wrong. Have you grepped for the wrong resolution?

----------

## raulpober

I grepped for 1680 1050 1400 and 800 in /etc and ~/.kde3.5 but found nothing. I wouldn't expect to find a wrong resolution though since the system thinks the output is 1680x1050, it's just the monitor that gets it wrong as far as I can tell.

----------

## energyman76b

is there any way to use a dvi out?

----------

## dmpogo

Why do you think it should operate at 60 Hz ?    Some LCD screens operate at 50

----------

## dmpogo

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> I asked for your xorg.conf 
> 
> and yes, from the log it looks like the monitor can't do 1680x1050@60. Is there a way to connect it via dvi?
> 
> (btw, I would bring it back - a monitor not doing 60Hz is.. instant fail).
> ...

 

Where do you see that it can't ? EDID said

```

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 146.2 MHz   Image Size:  480 x 270 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1784  h_sync_end 1960 h_blank_end 2240 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1089 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Serial No: 819UHM03A5353

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 82 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: HF229 

```

and driver did choose this mode. But notice that DPI are all wrong.

----------

## raulpober

energyman76b, I don't have any way to try dvi output.

dmpogo, the monitor specs lead me to think it could do 60 Hz at full resolution. I didn't see anywhere in the log saying that it could not do it, but the output on the screen (http://pldr.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/IMG_2119_s.JPG) is very squished. If I change the refresh to less than 60 Hz, it fixes the problem. So my assumption is that it can't really do 60 Hz.

----------

## energyman76b

with darkscreamer's screen section:

II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.25  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 +hsync -vsync (65.3 kHz) 

with ops screen original xorg.conf:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"x57.7  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085 -hsync +vsync (62.6 kHz) 

the monitor claims it can do 1680x1050@60 - which should be true - all LCD can do 60Hz for their native solution. So the 'breakage' has to be somewhere else (as long as you stay away from modelines. Just say no to modelines! They are pure evil.)

bad signals can be caused by:

bad vga cable, bad sync, bad connector, shitty internal analog-digital converter.

resolution problems can be caused by the stuff above and:

xorg.conf errors. xrandr/krandr/gnome equivalent settings fucking with you, bad drivers.

----------

## dfelicia

I struggled, too, for a long while getting my monitor to do this resolution.  In the end, adding DisplaySize  and MetaMode directives made it work.  If your video card driver supports MetaModes, I'd start there.

Relevant snippets:

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "VG2230wm"

    VendorName     "ViewSonic"

    DisplaySize     444    277

    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

```

```

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "Nvidia Quadro NVS"

    Monitor        "VG2230wm"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

    Option         "NoLogo" "true"

    Option         "MetaModes" "1680x1050_60 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## raulpober

energyman76b, I tried swapping the cable which did not make any difference. I tried another graphics card (older ati rage pro, r128 driver) and got the same result. I also tried another machine with a via chip and got the same result as well.

dfelicia, unfortunately my video card does not support meta modes. 

So, I added back one of the modelines:

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Hannspree"

   Option "DPMS" "true"

   # 1680x1050 @ 57.80 Hz (GTF) hsync: 62.77 kHz; pclk: 140.61 MHz

        Modeline "1680x1050_57.70"  140.23  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1051 1054 1085  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

```

and now I do get the 1680x1050 when I start X, and I don't need to select it though kde. Before I was using: 

```
Option "NoDDC" "true" 
```

Removing that option and keeping the 57 Hz modeline seemed to do the trick. One other question though, is there any possibility of damaging the monitor using modelines?

----------

